# Air Bag Light



## Tenpins (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm a NEWBIE!!

I notice my air bang light came on this morning, and I was wondering if I should bother going to the dealer or just reset my ECU. Are there any know problems with the Air bags on a 98 GXE?

Also, I was walking through a parking lot today and spotted three '98-'99 Alty's with cracked windshields..I also have a cracked windshield, is this a common theme with the Altima???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did the air bag light stay one or did it just turn on as soon as you turned on your car and then turn off? If it stayed on, then you need to get your dealer to check it out.

As far as the windshields, I'm not sure if its a common problem with 98-99 Altimas, but I see tons of other cars with cracked windshields.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmm, makes me wonder... my windshield is cracked too and it happened not even 3 weeks after i had it installed... maybe they are weak.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just FYI...

If the airbag light comes on you can reset it by follow these simple steps:

Push the little black button that is between the 2 doors on the driver side 5 times in 7 seconds... with the key set to ON.

That puts it in Diagnostic mode.

Then turn the car OFF. Resets the memory.


----------



## nickcasa (Jun 18, 2004)

*air bag light flashing*



Coco said:


> Just FYI...
> 
> If the airbag light comes on you can reset it by follow these simple steps:
> 
> ...



I have a 2000 GLE and after i removed the seats to clean the carpets my air bag light on the dash has flashed ever since, i re-connected all of the wiring harnessess under the drivers seat, its all good, is there a way to reset the eco or fix this problem that anyone knows of? 

PS - I also have squealing from the belts, replaced them twice, it goes away after they are first replaced, but comes back, mainly when driving, they'll squeal, the car will then pull to the right, then it goes away and its fine....any thoughts to that? thanks for any help anyone can offer, great forum!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First reset the restraint system control module, then if the light comes back on it should be taken into the dealer.

nickcasa, if the rack is not centered I think it will cause the problem you have. To check the rack for center, turn the steering wheel from lock to lock and going back 1/2 way or from center turn it each direction. If it is not centered it could cause a pull. 

Troy


----------

